# ID stem plant



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like a _Hygrophila_, but it's hard to say which one from the photo. It might be easier to tell when it grows in as well.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh man, that looks like my first plant love. Its been very hard for me to find it again. There are so many strains of this plant. I believe it is hygrophila corymbosa angustifolia.


----------

